# OVERVOLT HT 529 - 2018er Steckachsenmaße



## RaffiRalle (31. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche genauen Maße die Steckachsen für vorne und hinten haben? 
Muss mir diese oder vergleichbare nach Diebstahl nachbestellen.


----------

